# im a loner and have no life?



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

this is how everyday goes, wake up, go to work (if im workin that day) then come back and go for a ride on my longboard by myself, come back home and watch tv then go to bed.

I know u'll probly say u have to go out there and but i do and its jst not fun by yourself.
schools open in 2 days so that means im jst gonna be that loner walkin around and sittin by myslef.
I get along with people well, im athletic, funny and nowhere near mean.

Every girl i've asked out rejected me that im not even gonna bother trying anymore
Im not giving up tho.

Im not really looking for help, i jst wanna see if anyone else feels like me but if u got tips then go ahead.

I feel like everydays the same old boring stuff and i live like 20 mins outta town so i cant jst ride myy board there


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yea I relate to you. Life is has become a never ending routine for me as well, doing the same things everyday, nothing really fun, just going through the motions. I have what it takes to have a successful social life, but I won't allow myself to truly open up to meeting and keeping ppl. I take full responsibilty for the way my life is, because is a way I wanted a safe and comfortable life, where I don't have to worry about judgement or rejection. But those things are worth going through in order to be happy, but now I'm in a rut trying to force myself to be more than what i am at the moment.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## Cheyenne1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Word of advise don't give up, trust me. No matter how hard it is to make friends and find a girlfriend, just don't give up. You like me will regret giving into your fear of rejection. I did and it's a pretty lonely live. I am 26 and I don't date because I didn't date when I was younger and now I am afraid of getting rejected because I don't have as much dating experience as a "normal" girl my age. 

Try to make at least one good friend. Oh and the dating thing there is someone for everyone, I know what you are going to say but it's true and it just takes some of us longer to find that person.


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey


Hey there ashley


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey buddy!!!!!!!!! 
I guess we all are lonely people whether its a dark forest,in a traffic,in dreams or crowd in a shopping mall,the truth is we are always alone..so just enjoy being lonely..m habituated...

*Welcome to the forum*


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> hey buddy!!!!!!!!!
> I guess we all are lonely people whether its a dark forest,in a traffic,in dreams or crowd in a shopping mall,the truth is we are always alone..so just enjoy being lonely..m habituated...
> 
> *Welcome to the forum*[/QUOTE
> indeed, we dont really have a choice ,atleast i dont. But u gotta live with what u have. Im gonna keep on trying tho, we all should


----------



## acejacko (Nov 8, 2010)

hi, i would just like to say i came across this thread because i typed into google ''im a loner and have no life''. 

ok, im not a COMPLETE ''loner' because i have 1 friend, only 1, but he is like my brother. but im a loner most of the time, because i only see him twice a week maybe only once a week sometimes. mostly on the weekend.

my life is worse than yours, i literally wake up, get showered, and come on my laptop..xbox...how sad? i don't even go out because i have NO WHERE to go unless it is the weekend and my friend phones me....

as you say i have also been rejected by girls all my life, i fear them to be honest. im going on 22 and i just have no hope, ive never even had a girlfriend, never even had JOB because i have social anxiety and i would also say i have body dysmorphia. i don't go out because i feel ugly and people judge me.

just thought id let you know, there's people like me who have to suffer daily....i have had therapists try to help me but they don't help. they just basically say, ''go out''. 

i really hope i can do something soon, my life is just passing by and i do nothing to change my life. im too scared to live...

so i resort to gambling online when i do get paid my little bit of money. its the only fun i have, and if i lose then im in deeper depression.

anyways, just thought id tell the world im a sad lonely person who wants a life and a girlfriend but just can't get my self to go out and meet people and get a job. it's too much for me. seriously, no one understands how hard it is for me in MY MIND. :no


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I can relate to you, but I think I'm worse. I stay home and do nothing productive. All I have to talk to is family and their busy with their lives most of the time. I'm starting to get used to having little to no contact with people my age and that worries me. :\ Oh well.

Oh. Onto the topic about girls.. Yeah, I've never had the guts to go up to one, mostly because I'm incredibly shy around them. I wouldn't say I've given up, but I'm definitely starting to believe I really don't need a girlfriend at all.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

The girls that i liked have friend-zoned me so by asking them out will make things awkward and probably the end of a friendship too. I have more Female friends than guy friends which annoys me a lil. I don't know if i can even call them friends more like acquaintances. I don't do much outside of school cause i don't know what to do. So yea.. i guess i relate


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

Enjoy life.if you can't find the proper answer to your problems.
that's what i've came up with during all of this.
if you enjoy it then life isn't a waste


----------



## Chesterdrawers (Feb 12, 2012)

I feel ya.....my day usually consists of, waking up, eating, playing video games, editing videos, eating then sleeping. I don't have a job so it gets pretty monotonous. I dont have a chance to see many girls so I have never been rejected (lucky me :| )


----------



## Dkate (Oct 7, 2011)

i totaly feel the same way!!!i geus there is nothing you can do about it though..but cheer up.'things will get better' as people say


----------



## ASWE323 (Mar 3, 2012)

so you have a job...you can play on a a skaitbord and watch tv wenever you want...you dont care about hiting on girls..and you STILL COMPLAIN!??!!?
FFS STOP BEING SO SPOILD!!
most of my freinds cant even TALK to a teacher whitout outer ppl laughing at them...and cant make a good talk whitout LIENG to each outher...
**** YOU YOU ARE A SPOILD KID!!! go to hell!!!
and btw i dont hit on girls...girls hit on me... and its FREAKING ANNOYNG!!!
but kinda funny in a good wey...i can lauche at the kids in my class AND OUTER kids will laughe whit me...so..im kinda spoild to...so..


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

ASWE323 said:


> so you have a job...you can play on a a skaitbord and watch tv wenever you want...you dont care about hiting on girls..and you STILL COMPLAIN!??!!?
> FFS STOP BEING SO SPOILD!!
> most of my freinds cant even TALK to a teacher whitout outer ppl laughing at them...and cant make a good talk whitout LIENG to each outher...
> **** YOU YOU ARE A SPOILD KID!!! go to hell!!!
> ...


U sir are a douche bag...
Plz read the thread again and think about what u gonna say instead of talkin out your butt


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

My life is the same. When I move next summer I hope things will change up a bit. I'll be going to college, getting a job, and hopefully an SO.


----------



## soton92 (Feb 14, 2012)

same here im 20 i got no job and all i do is play ps3 watch tv then go to bed i have no friends so im stuck in i hate my life it never used to be like this it all started happening when i turnt 16 and started smoking marijuana


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

NoLoveYet said:


> The girls that i liked have friend-zoned me so by asking them out will make things awkward and probably the end of a friendship too. I have more Female friends than guy friends which annoys me a lil. I don't know if i can even call them friends more like acquaintances. I don't do much outside of school cause i don't know what to do. So yea.. i guess i relate


this is exactly me


----------

